# Sir Yogi the bunny <3 (pic heavy)



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw this little fella yesterday and he just HAD to come home with me:flrt:









He's 16 weeks old and hes a CHUUNK!









He eats alot, chews everything and poops alot :flrt:









Having a wash









The markings on his chest kinda look like a teddybear (hence the name)









All pooped out!









:welcome:to the family Yogi :flrt:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition!
Lovely Bunny :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

He's very cute! 

Some sort of giant rabbit or cross giant? He's BIG for 16 weeks :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> He's very cute!
> 
> Some sort of giant rabbit or cross giant? He's BIG for 16 weeks :flrt:


Hehe he was sold to me as a mini otter rex which I know he isnt, the rex part is right but hes no otter and theres nothing mini about him :lol2: His sister was a bit smaller so maybe he just eats too much :lol2:
Hes got such a gut on him :flrt:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Right you told me on friday you wanted a rabbit that was quick lmao.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Right you told me on friday you wanted a rabbit that was quick lmao.


I thought Id have a look around town and spotted him, it was love at first sight :flrt: Id been looking for a while before :lol2:
You should see the hutches weve built :gasp: Theyre HUUUUGE!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hes a very pretty castor broken rex

:flrt:

maybe he has a mini rex and a standard rex parent? those ears look a bit big for a mini, and mini`s come in broken and standards dont?

seriously cute tho!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Apparently his parents are shown alot......I dunno, either way hes my big beautiful boy :flrt: I dont intend on breeding him so he could be a purple spotted three eyed thingymabob for all I care :lol2: Actually now thats a point....If any breeders fancy working on creating the purple spotted three eyed thingymabob please let me know :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I thought Id have a look around town and spotted him, it was love at first sight :flrt: Id been looking for a while before :lol2:
> You should see the hutches *weve* built :gasp: Theyre HUUUUGE!!


the hutches who built? :lol2:
lovely bunny, get a pic of the hutches i wanna seee ummmm


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the hutches who has built? :lol2:
> lovely bunny, get a pic of the hutches i wanna seee ummmm


you have to wait till tomorrow, gotta put doors on and chicken wire :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the hutches who built? :lol2:
> lovely bunny, get a pic of the hutches i wanna seee ummmm


 WE as in me and Rie lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> hes a very pretty castor broken rex
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> ...


you can get standard brokens i just dont think you come accross them as much
http://www.delightfuldarlingsrabbitry.com/sitebuilder/images/161_161-264x290.jpg

hes either a blanket broken caster, or as megan said in convo a blanket broken agouti, we leanin towards agouti cos casters are generally more orangey??


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can get standard brokens i just dont think you come accross them as much
> http://www.delightfuldarlingsrabbitry.com/sitebuilder/images/161_161-264x290.jpg
> 
> hes either a blanket broken caster, or as megan said in convo a blanket broken agouti, we leanin towards agouti cos casters are generally more orangey??


hes got a lot of orage in the neck area, will take some pics in a min, im tired after the "photoshoot" i just did with the ferrets :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

cant get broken standard the closet is dalmatian, if it is a broken standard rex it will be a cross broken is not a recognised colour with the BRC 

he's lovely broken castor rex, probably find one parent was a mini the over a standard.

love rex's cant way to show my himmies


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> hes a very pretty castor broken rex
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> ...


ooppsss didn't see your post before I posted :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> cant get broken standard the closet is dalmatian, if it is a broken standard rex it will be a cross broken is not a recognised colour with the BRC
> 
> he's lovely broken castor rex, probably find one parent was a mini the over a standard.
> 
> love rex's cant way to show my himmies


so whats this clare?
http://www.delightfuldarlingsrabbitry.com/sitebuilder/images/161_161-264x290.jpg
is it a dalmation? cos i thought dalmations had less colour with more spots. you mean cross as in crossed with a mini?
how come ya get mini brokens but not standard?

so hes not agouti?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have a look on here. It says mini and standards come in the same colour varieties. It is very confusing and I dont even keep any rabbits at home LOL

BRC Rabbit Standards​ 
*The Rex *

*The General Standard *




1) Fur







40​



4) Type 20​



3) Colour 40​

4) Total Points100*Ring Size E *



FUR: To be approximately 1.27cm (1/2inch) in length. Fine silky texture free from harshness and wooliness, intensely dense, smooth and level over the whole body, of a lustrous sheen, firm and plush like character, devoid of projecting guard hairs.
TYPE: Well proportioned and graceful carriage, the body sloping gently up to well rounded quarters set on strong hind legs, medium bone. Head bold and broad, ears erect and to be in proportion to body, dewlap should not be excessive, eyes and toenails should preferably match the body colour.
*COLOUR AND/OR MARKINGS: As below *
WEIGHT: Adults kg2.72 - 2.62 (6 - 8lbs) FAULTS: Narrow wedge head, drooping ears, bare pads (patches on feet being devoid of fur, but skin unbroken), thin or curly triangle white hairs on coloured coats(not to be confused with ticking on ticked varieties) lack of density, harsh, wavy wooly or curly coats, adults over or under weight. Black hairs in Blues and Lilacs. For additional faults see individual standard. 
DISQUALIFICATIONS: Ill health, putty nose, white patches, crooked legs, excessive dewlap, sore pads (where skin is broken or scabbed) specked, wall or odd coloured eyes.
NB: The above is the general standard for all Smooth-coated Rex with the exception of the Smoke Pearl Rexes, details of which are given in individual list below.​ 

*Mini Rex Rabbit *​*Mini Rex Rabbits come in many colors: Black, Blue, Blue-Eyed White, Broken Colors, Castor, Chinchilla, Chocolate, Himalayan, Lilac, Lynx, Opal, Red, Seal, Tortoise, and White*. 
*The Mini Rex *







 


1) Fur







40​



4) Type 20​



3) Colour 40​

4) Total Points100*Ring Size B *


FUR: To be approximately 1.27cm (1/2inch) in length. Fine silky texture free from harshness and wooliness, intensely dense, smooth and level over the whole body, of a lustrous sheen, firm and plush like character, devoid of projecting guard hairs.
TYPE: Well proportioned and graceful carriage, the body sloping gently up to well rounded quarters set on strong hind legs, medium bone. Head bold and broad, ears erect and to be in proportion to body, dewlap should not be excessive, eyes and toenails should preferably match the body colour.
*COLOUR AND/OR MARKINGS: As for Standard Rex*
WEIGHT: Adults kg1.7-2.04 (33/4lb - 41/2) FAULTS: As for standard rex 
DISQUALIFICATIONS: As for standard rex, weights outside the limits above and any rabbit with Netherland Dwarf features


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes sorry I mean Mini Rex x Standard

if you look on Brc website under standard rex 

on my computer it looks castor


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so whats this clare?
> http://www.delightfuldarlingsrabbitry.com/sitebuilder/images/161_161-264x290.jpg
> is it a dalmation? cos i thought dalmations had less colour with more spots. you mean cross as in crossed with a mini?
> how come ya get mini brokens but not standard?
> ...


also that is an American site I don't know if America have recognised broken in standard I can only go by the BRC and rex breeders I know


----------



## The Reptile Taxi (May 17, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> also that is an American site I don't know if America have recognised broken in standard I can only go by the BRC and rex breeders I know


my point bein though just cos it isnt recognised by the BRC doesnt mean that you cant actually get standard broken does it? it just means that the BRC doesnt recognise it doesnt it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, what nice markings on his chest Sam! Quite unusual!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He's a sweetie. He may just be an oversized Mini, you do get the odd size throwback.






xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can get standard brokens i just dont think you come accross them as much
> http://www.delightfuldarlingsrabbitry.com/sitebuilder/images/161_161-264x290.jpg
> 
> hes either a blanket broken caster, or as megan said in convo a blanket broken agouti, we leanin towards agouti cos casters are generally more orangey??





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so whats this clare?
> http://www.delightfuldarlingsrabbitry.com/sitebuilder/images/161_161-264x290.jpg
> is it a dalmation? cos i thought dalmations had less colour with more spots. you mean cross as in crossed with a mini?
> how come ya get mini brokens but not standard?
> ...


 

It's a US site so they have completely different rabbits than we have heree. Quite simple.
Yes you get the odd standard broken from CROSSES but they are not in anyway worked on by any breeder. 

Shell, if you look in the standard for the standard rex, it states that white patches are a disqualifying point. But mini's are different and have more colours available to them. Of which broken is one.


----------



## The Reptile Taxi (May 17, 2009)

edited


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> It's a US site so they have completely different rabbits than we have heree. Quite simple.
> Yes you get the odd standard broken from CROSSES but they are not in anyway worked on by any breeder.
> 
> Shell, if you look in the standard for the standard rex, it states that white patches are a disqualifying point. But mini's are different and have more colours available to them. Of which broken is one.


the statement was " you dont get standard brokens" not " you dont get standard brokens recognised by the BRC" so the link was showing that you can get standard brokens, whether it be in the us, the uk or outer mongolia, they do still exist.... quite simple


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the statement was " you dont get standard brokens" not " you dont get standard brokens recognised by the BRC" so the link was showing that you can get standard brokens, whether it be in the us, the uk or outer mongolia, they do still exist.... quite simple



does it matter you just seem to be wanting to start a fight , Spider_Duck he's gorgeous I am sure you will have a nice long bond with him unlike your others


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> does it matter you just seem to be wanting to start a fight , Spider_Duck he's gorgeous *I am sure you will have a nice long bond with him unlike your others*


whats that highlighted bit meant to mean?
im tryin to start a fight? i think youll find im not im merely opposing what has been said because it isnt true that you CANT get standard broken theyre just not recognised. You seem to find fault with anything that opposes your opinion

its like sayin you cant get a rottie with a white chest or a dalmation with too many spots overlappin.... you can its just theyre not good enough to show, doesnt mean theyre any less of a rottie or a dalmation


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats that highlighted bit meant to mean?
> im tryin to start a fight? i think youll find im not im merely opposing what has been said because it isnt true that you CANT get standard broken theyre just not recognised. You seem to find fault with anything that opposes your opinion
> 
> its like sayin you cant get a rottie with a white chest or a dalmation with too many spots overlappin.... you can its just theyre not good enough to show, doesnt mean theyre any less of a rottie or a dalmation


 
That is so true


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Can the bickering stop now please? Take it to PM's, MSN, whatever...just not on my thread. please?

Whatever colour/breed he is hes a sexybum and he'll be living a long and happy life in the animal room because I dont trust keeping them outside anymore...will take pics of the hutch stack when I get chance....its not done yet but its HOOOOOOOOOOJ!! Im so proud of Rie :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Can the bickering stop now please? Take it to PM's, MSN, whatever...just not on my thread. please?
> 
> Whatever colour/breed he is hes a sexybum and he'll be living a long and happy life in the animal room because I dont trust keeping them outside anymore...will take pics of the hutch stack when I get chance....its not done yet but its HOOOOOOOOOOJ!! Im so proud of Rie :flrt:


Sorry to hear about your other 2 hun (huge hugs) but he looks one seriously cheeky chap. Bet he's gonna be into everything, he looks like he has the exploration glint in his eyes lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Sorry to hear about your other 2 hun (huge hugs) but he looks one seriously cheeky chap. Bet he's gonna be into everything, he looks like he has the exploration glint in his eyes lol


Cheers hun, it was really horrible  Its also made me very suspicious of the neighbours...
he really is! He pees on everything and licks it, he tried chewing a cable earlier, he winds up the cats...hes BRILLIANT :no1:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Cheers hun, it was really horrible  Its also made me very suspicious of the neighbours...
> he really is! He pees on everything and licks it, he tried chewing a cable earlier, he winds up the cats...hes BRILLIANT :no1:


 He staying an indoor bunny then? Bet he would make a great house rbbit, It seems to have that quality about him.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep, were in the middle of building a 6ft hutch stack at the minute :mf_dribble:Each hutch is going to be 4x2x2...its hoooj! Never keeping a bunny outside again!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love the chest markings and his 4 white feet hes a bit of a stunner isnt he:mf_dribble:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Cheers hun, it was really horrible  Its also made me very suspicious of the neighbours...
> he really is! He pees on everything and licks it, he tried chewing a cable earlier, he winds up the cats...hes BRILLIANT :no1:


 
we had 3 of our rabbits out n i wondered why i couldnt load the pics up of my camera, then i turned round to see one had munched right through th cable :lol2:


----------

